# What type of wood makes good driftwood.



## danDman (Nov 2, 2003)

Hello all,
I was wondering if any of ya'll know what type of trees make good driftwood. I was thinking about harvesting some branches then letting it dry out, debarked it then soak it in my pond for a couple of months befoe using it in my tank. Does anyone have a list of trees that can withstand being waterlog without melting away. Thank you all. I really appreciate this forum.

dan


----------



## danDman (Nov 2, 2003)

I'm planning on converting my 125gal into a planted tank. I'm collecting all the neccessary equipment before doing it. So far this is all I have.

Dan


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

You want non-toxic hardwoods. And your plan has a couple of flaws in that you need to soak the wood till all the soft wood has decayed. You want only the heart wood.


----------



## danDman (Nov 2, 2003)

Hi Rex,
Thanks for the reply. Will Oak work? I have several branches that's been cut over a year ago and the bark removed. It seems very dense but is it safe to use? Would you have a list of non-toxic wood? Thanks 

dan


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

visit the driftwood sellers, floridadriftwood and aquarium driftwood (?). I cna't recall which, but one has a great library and talks at lenght about what makes good wood good. 

Bad wood will leach oils that are toxic and can have rot that will make an ammonia/nitrite spike through the roof. Cypress is good, if old, not if new, I think. 

Discus are so expensive, I wouldn't chance it with them. What fish will be in this tank?

Fish Ranch, off I-59 had a ton of Mopani wood that is fine and sinks right away. Some place on Bellaire or Westheimer had some, Village has some, Aquarium world has some.


----------



## crocodylus (Jun 29, 2003)

Malasian and grapevine is what i have, just boil them a few times and let them soak for a week or so, and then put them in the water


----------



## danDman (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks for the reply.
I did not want to buy driftwood. I'd like to make my own. Most places don't have what I want or if you mail order, your subject to whatever they send. I have a particular idea on how I want the tank to look like. I like a piece of branch that can span the length of six feet. 
I have lots to discus and I can sacrifice some adults that are not pairing up. This tank is for my wife. It will have a large driftwood and a few large plants but mostly glososistigma. Did I spell that right.

Thanks for all ya'll help

Dan


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

Aquariumdriftwood.com is really good, just tell them what you are looking for. Amano uses Mangrove wood, and I think this is some of the stuff you get from aquariumdriftwood.


----------



## slartibartfast (Nov 12, 2003)

I have a really nice piece of cedar that i got from the Blue-Montains (Aus) just on the side of the road. it looks as thought it has been sun bleached and has gone an almost pink colour. I was a little suspect due to the colour but it apear fine. it did go darker underwater though.


----------



## Zarlac (Nov 18, 2003)

I am also looking for some driftwood out in the wild.  Everywhere I have looked for info says that hard woods make the best driftwood. Osage Orange is the hardest wood I have been able to find and I really like the look of it. (really gnarly and twisted stuff)

Does anyone know for sure if it will harm my tank?
I mean is it toxic or anything?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## danDman (Nov 2, 2003)

I have ash wood and some oak wood. These are both hard wood. I'm soaking both of them in my pond over the winter and see what happens. I clean out the pond in the spring anyway. I Guess I'll see if they make good driftwood.

Dan


----------



## NOLACLS (Nov 3, 2003)

slartibartfast said:


> I have a really nice piece of cedar that i got from the Blue-Montains (Aus)


Ohhh man I must say...I just came back from Aust for my honeymoon. I went to the blue mountains and OMG it was sooo beautiful!! You are very lucky to live in Aus....I didn't want to come home


----------

